# BOONIE CAPS



## HUNTER67 (12 Jul 2006)

HELLO
 IAM A  CIC OFFICER  AND I WAS WONDERING WHERE I CAN GET A BOONIE CAP. I WAS NOT  ISSUED ONE WITH MY COMBATS . AM I ENTITLED TO ONE ?
THANKS FOR ANY INFO
HUNTER67


Recceguy says:
Quit Yelling!!!!!!!!


----------



## George Wallace (12 Jul 2006)

Topic has been covered already.

Try using the SEARCH FUNCTION.

Also some Must READs:


MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------

